# help lol?



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

just woke up from a funny dream that had a betta in it sooo i decided to draw it after breakfast. annndddd i have the picture of the picture loaded up to photobucket, but i cant seem to get the picture to show up in my post, instead it just popes up with a lil red box. any help tips or directions lol i really wana show it to you guys,  im kinda proud of it. ( aka i usualy suck at drawing lol)


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

Image{<a href="http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j458/SassyBetta/?action=view&current=drawingofbettas021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j458/SassyBetta/drawingofbettas021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>}image


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

insted of useing photo bucket, go to "go advanced" on here. Click the little paper clip, choose the picture right off the computer, upload, then you can attach it!


----------

